# Dämpferaufnahme Instinct, Element



## Mark1965 (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo

bräuchte bitte etwas technische hilfe. 

wie bekommt die dämpfer buchsen raus und zwar jene mit den eingebauten lagern. die andern kann man ja auspressen.

ich habs vorsichtig mit dem schraubstock versucht, die sitzen sehr fest im dämpfer.

lg mark


----------



## Dreamworks (7. Juni 2018)

Kannst du mal zeigen was du meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark1965 (8. Juni 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Kannst du mal zeigen was du meinst?


----------



## Mark1965 (8. Juni 2018)

anbei ein foto von den bushings mit eingepressten lagern.

es gibt keine möglichkeit ein abziewerkzeug vernünftig anzusetzen.

man könnte ev. zuerst das lager mit einem innenabzieher entfernen und dann die bushings


----------



## Mark1965 (8. Juni 2018)

noch ein foto von vorne

wer hat eine idee ?

zuletzt bleibt halt die schraubstock methode über


----------



## Dreamworks (8. Juni 2018)

Mark1965 schrieb:


> noch ein foto von vorne
> 
> wer hat eine idee ?
> 
> zuletzt bleibt halt die schraubstock methode über



Die beiden Buchsen stecken ja auf der Achse die solltest du relativ einfach abziehen können.
Das Kugellager selbst solltest dann mittels Auspresswerkzeug rausholen können.


----------



## Mark1965 (8. Juni 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Die beiden Buchsen stecken ja auf der Achse die solltest du relativ einfach abziehen können.
> Das Kugellager selbst solltest dann mittels Auspresswerkzeug rausholen können.



die sind so fest in den dämpfer eingepresst, die gehen nicht von hand raus. man kann das auch nicht richtig im schraubstock einspannen. in der doku vom instinct steht zwar drinnen wie man die buchsen einpresst aber nicht wie man sie wieder rauskriegt


----------



## Dreamworks (9. Juni 2018)

Mark1965 schrieb:


> die sind so fest in den dämpfer eingepresst, die gehen nicht von hand raus. man kann das auch nicht richtig im schraubstock einspannen. in der doku vom instinct steht zwar drinnen wie man die buchsen einpresst aber nicht wie man sie wieder rauskriegt



Hm wenn der so fest ist dann Versuch es mal wie bei einem Gabelkonus mit Schraubenzieher oder so darunter gehen und langsam nach außen treiben. Oder nen abziehen besorgen, wobei ich keinen kenne der da passen würde.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (16. Juni 2018)

Hilft das vielleicht?

https://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## Mark1965 (27. Juni 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hm wenn der so fest ist dann Versuch es mal wie bei einem Gabelkonus mit Schraubenzieher oder so darunter gehen und langsam nach außen treiben. Oder nen abziehen besorgen, wobei ich keinen kenne der da passen würde.



ich hab die buchsen jetzt raus bekommen, mit einem 3 mm durchschlag und einem hammer. 

den durchschlag außen an die phase angesetzt.

da waren einige heftige hammerschläge notwendig um das raus zu bringen, auch die zweite buchse konnte zwar von  innen rausgeschlagen werden, die saß aber auch sehr fest.

was haben die sich dabei gedacht ?selbst der rm vertragshändler wollte mir die buchsen nicht entfernen, das risiko war ihm zu groß.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (28. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich stand auch vor dem Problem mit den Buchsen, bei mir waren sie selbst mit passenden Innenlagerabzieher und roher Gewalt nicht rauszubringen.
Bin dann darauf gestoßen, dass die EnduroBearings zwei Einkerbungen zur Montage der Kugeln haben. (siehe Bild 1) Wenn man die Dichtung des Lager entfernt und diese zwei Einkerbungen übereinander dreht können die Kugeln einzeln mit einen spitzen Gegenstand herausgehebelt werden. Wenn man so viele Kugeln entfernt bis der innere Lagerring herausfällt kann man die Stützhülse herausziehen und die Lagerschalen dann einfach mit einen Splintentreiber herausschlagen.
An der Stützhülse habe ich dann eine Nut eingefräst, damit ich beim nächsten Mal die Lager einfach herausschlagen kann (siehe Bild 2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (15. Juli 2018)

Hab das nun beim Altitude ebenfalls demontiert gehabt. Ja es ist recht fest, jedoch hatte ich mit einer Seite des Konus Abziehers null Probleme. Ansetzen paar Schläge und es treibt raus. 

Sicherlich spielen da Toleranzen auch ne Rolle.


----------



## Mark1965 (15. Juli 2018)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hab das nun beim Altitude ebenfalls demontiert gehabt. Ja es ist recht fest, jedoch hatte ich mit einer Seite des Konus Abziehers null Probleme. Ansetzen paar Schläge und es treibt raus.
> 
> Sicherlich spielen da Toleranzen auch ne Rolle.



welchen verwendest du ? hast ev einen link oder foto?

danke + lg


----------



## Dreamworks (15. Juli 2018)

Mark1965 schrieb:


> welchen verwendest du ? hast ev einen link oder foto?
> 
> danke + lg


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Birzman/Gabelkonus-Abzieher-p46516/

Nutze den hier. Hab einfach das obere Teil genommen, angesetzt und 2 mal drauf gehauen das wars.


----------



## O_MTBeightyfive (1. Juni 2022)

Hatte bei meine Instinct 2019 das gleiche Problem und bin fast verzweifelt. Habe mit mittlerweile selber ein kleines Tool gefertigt,  (Was als gelernter Werkzeugmechaniker kein Prob war ). Die Idee dahinter stammt aus einem Englisch Sprachigem Forum. Falls jemand Handwerklich begabt ist, kann er ja was ähnliches nachbauen. Im Prinzip nur 2 x  5mm dicke Plättchen aus Stahl mit einer  Aussparung für die mittlere Rundung (Sollte allerdings relativ genau sein). Dann setzt man beide Teile über die Rundung des Dämpfers. Schrauben gleichmäßig anschrauben und eine Buchse kommt ohne Probleme raus. Danach einfach die andere Seite rausschlagen.


----------



## BigBlock427 (3. Juni 2022)

So sieht das offizielle Tool von Rocky Mountain aus. Ich habe das damals in canada bestellt. War irrsinnig teuer und zeigt auch schon recht hohen Verschleiß.


----------

